# Whats the big difference?



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I have seen a premium membership and a web membership. What is the real difference here, to me it seems like a firdge magnet and some magazines? Or is there a big benefit somewhere im missing?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In a nutshell you have the difference , our Premium Membership includes five copies of the club magazine absoluTTe whereas the Web Membership has a web based newsletter . Both versions of our membership include access to the club stand at major car shows such as GTI International ,Stanford Hall , ADI and Audis in the park.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I think i'd be happy with the web membership then. Are there any images of the different badges that are optional?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jazzle said:


> I think i'd be happy with the web membership then. Are there any images of the different badges that are optional?


Yes in the accessories section on the shop page


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jazzle said:


> I think i'd be happy with the web membership then. Are there any images of the different badges that are optional?


Hi Jazzle,, Click link & Scoll down the page.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=24
Hoggy.


----------

